# Wheels refurbed - maybe not to everyone's taste (or even mine!)



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

the car needed two new tyres on the front so while it was on the ramp i thought it'd be a good time to experiment with some new paint that i've purchased.

ribena flip is the best way of describing the colour and finish. face on it looks purple, but at an angle its got hints of orange what with the metallic flip that's in the paint.

i think i'm going to have to do something radical to the car now in order for it to live up to wheels.

not sure i'll be keeping it this way for long, maybe until the rear tyres need changing. i'm thinking candy orange for next time.

i'm pretty impressed with the paint though, it's a striking effect.

what do you guys think


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

I like that :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice flip, looks more pink than purple tho


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm I actually quite like that but I could see the car making or breaking it.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like that colour that Nissan did on some Micra's a few years back.

Looks a lot better on the wheels than on the Micra's :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you have a pic of them on the car ???


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> nice flip, looks more pink than purple tho


it does depend on what angle you're looking at them, but yes, they do look pink in the pic - i do like a bit of pink though


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

what's up with my signature, i just logged into photobucket to upload the pics, so whats with the inactivity message?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

The Autowerks said:


> it does depend on what angle you're looking at them, but yes, they do look pink in the pic - i do like a bit of pink though


lol, dam cameras, does look like very nice paint job :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I like them, but it would depend on the colour of the car, and seeing them fitted.

Tony


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't think it would be my choice of wheel colour , 


But what an AMAZING finish :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

looks a top job wat car they for?


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Hmm I actually quite like that but I could see the car making or breaking it.





declanswan said:


> Do you have a pic of them on the car ???


at the moment the car definitely breaks it!!!

but i'm going to have the decals removed, wrap the car in either a black or white carbon fibre effect vinyl and lose the orange callipers. they didn't look so in your face behind shadow chrome finished wheels.

all good fun!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Ahhh.. I see what you mean...


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Ahhh.. I see what you mean...


lol!

yeah.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i like them bud


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

What a stunning effect and finish! They look superb.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

MMm to the colour actually, certainly a bit different. And MMMMMMM to the clio v6 in the background :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

VVVV nice


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That doesn't do anything for me, great finish on it though:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

They look brilliant :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought theyd look a lot worse than they do. Brilliant finish on them. As a fellow SRI owner ill be interested to see what the wrap looks like ??????


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I quite like them :thumb:

Good job on them !


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet colour, pearl always grabs peoples attention


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

declanswan said:


> I thought theyd look a lot worse than they do.


errrrrr.......thanks. i think


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

harrey i like what you have done to your wheels just dont think they go with the car think i need to see the car so will pop in and see you as im also want to know a bit more about the wraping .khalid


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

happypostie said:


> harrey i like what you have done to your wheels just dont think they go with the car think i need to see the car so will pop in and see you as im also want to know a bit more about the wraping .khalid


hello mate, i see you two or three mornings a week on my way into work, car is always looking spotless.

pop by next week, you gotta see them in the metal


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

As has been said cracking finish fella. Love the colour but hmmm not sure if it works or not. Any full shots of the car with them on???

Bet they look fantastic in the sunshine ;_(looks outside at the rain)_


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

They look great,:thumb::thumb: it is exactly the sort of finish I am looking for to go on the wheels of my Saab Aero. Sadly not in that colour, so quickie questions............
Do they make the paint in other colours and also what brand of paint is it please.?


Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

The Autowerks said:


> errrrrr.......thanks. i think


Meant as a compliment :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

they look really good, a very good finish and i like them on the car :thumb:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

I like them.

I wonder what they'd look like on a darker grey coloured car (like mine) as i may do something similar (but not until I refurb my wheels first)


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that would be an awesome colour for a car sorta like midnight purple but a bit more badass, but not too sure on it on wheels.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

love them look real nice and funky


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

robrobc said:


> They look great,:thumb::thumb: it is exactly the sort of finish I am looking for to go on the wheels of my Saab Aero. Sadly not in that colour, so quickie questions............
> Do they make the paint in other colours and also what brand of paint is it please.?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


hi rob, there are plenty of other colours available, blue, green, orange.....all with there own flip colours.

the paint is actually manufactured by our powder supplier, so they're not a well-known paint manufacturer e.g. dupont.

it's been a sort of project for one of the guys who works for the firm, taken from an idea to actually making and selling the prodcut


----------

